# Masdevallias in bloom



## Bolero (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry this thread is picture heavy, but aren't they purty?

First one is Masdevallia Pichincha 'Cape View' - I should have cut the stakes, looks untidy.


















Masdevallia Minaret 'Lollipop'

















Masdevallia goliath - some people believe this is reginae or princeps and I would agree now that it's most likely reginae. 10 inch flowers, requires slightly warmer minimums than other Masdevallias in order to keep the blooms growing and the leaves. I would say 10C minimum is about ideal.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 21, 2011)

Stunning group of stripes! 
The stakes were actually helpful because I never stake my masdie's and seeing the difference in presentation was very educational for me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow -- if I could grow Masdies, Pichincha would be my first one!


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 21, 2011)

Gasp! :drool:


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow, you def. do very well with masdis, bravo :clap: !!!! All great, Goliath super!!!! Jean


----------



## Bolero (Oct 22, 2011)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Stunning group of stripes!
> The stakes were actually helpful because I never stake my masdie's and seeing the difference in presentation was very educational for me.



Make sure you stake just as the buds reach above the foliage and before they actually open.


----------



## Marc (Oct 22, 2011)

I like the flowers of the first one a lot. Allthough next time using green stakes and florists wire instead of clips would make for an even prettier presentation. Still a very well grown specimen.

The 2nd one is just as pretty, imagine the site if it would have been as big as the first one with the same flower count.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 22, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Hera (Oct 22, 2011)

Those stripes, WOW! Love them.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm feeling sooo inadequate ..... :sob: so - 
Great job! I'll enjoy yours instead of killing any more of mine!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 26, 2011)

all look nice, but the first two I had to look back and forth at a few times to make sure they weren't the same thing!


----------

